# Post Your CM7 Screenshots!



## kgill7

Hi Guys, just want to start a screenshot thread over here on Rootz, so post your screens!

Heres my current setup:









Details


----------



## bretth18

uhh... this is for cm7 themes.... idk if a screenshot thread goes here


----------



## kgill7

bretth18 said:


> uhh... this is for cm7 themes.... idk if a screenshot thread goes here


uhh well im just posting my screenshots for cm7, which has to do with themes, i guess??


----------



## bretth18

Not really.... sorry. Unfortunately there is no generic theme section, so I have no idea where you should put this, try maybe the general android forum. I will contact a mod


----------



## kgill7

bretth18 said:


> Not really.... sorry. Unfortunately there is no generic theme section, so I have no idea where you should put this, try maybe the general android forum. I will contact a mod


ok ask the mod and let me know


----------



## bryannh

anyway, really love all the themes you've made so far kgill7, is this one released yet?


----------



## kgill7

thanks and nope not yet, still working on it!


----------



## BrutalSauce

Bretth18 this is a CM7 theme....... and he is having people post screenshots of their cm7 theme setups...


----------



## SyNiK4L

there. that better? i renamed it CM7 screenshots thread. that way it is solely for cm7 screenies. so its cool for it to be here.


----------



## graveghoul

Yeah, whats wrong with a thread posting different CM7 themes and their layouts? I wanna see what kind of imagination CM7 theme users have. Here's mine:

I just have one screen.

This is "Galaxy Green"

















Whatta ya think? I might start up again with desktop vizualizer and folder organizer and get a lil more creative. But the trick is: 1 screen only. Let's see what happens. :grin3:


----------



## bretth18

my personal theme, SimpleRed. 
Sorry for causing people to be upset here, just didnt know if it was the appropriate place to put a screenshot thread


----------



## SyNiK4L

graveghoul said:


> Yeah, whats wrong with a thread posting different CM7 themes and their layouts? I wanna see what kind of imagination CM7 theme users have. Here's mine:
> 
> I just have one screen.
> 
> This is "Galaxy Green"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatta ya think? I might start up again with desktop vizualizer and folder organizer and get a lil more creative. But the trick is: 1 screen only. Let's see what happens. :grin3:


glad to see ur a true bloodian :-D lol


----------



## SyNiK4L

bretth18 said:


> my personal theme, SimpleRed.
> Sorry for causing people to be upset here, just didnt know if it was the appropriate place to put a screenshot thread


its all good bro. np


----------



## poontab




----------



## bretth18

poontab said:


>


i see you like red


----------



## graveghoul

Oh yes, True Blood all the way! And i looooove green themes! Black and rainbow as well! The more the merrier. As a matter of fact, id love a green, black, or rainbow theme for every days of the week!


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS!


----------



## graveghoul

Ok im back again with some more green.
It's "Drop Theme-Green"

Here are 2 homescreen setups inspired by Manup456's layouts http://digitalstylewars.com/?p=773#more-773. Tell me what you think.


----------



## shawn1976

mixed bluesteel and mixer themes together with some of my own tweaks couldent decide on witch one to go with so i went with both

View attachment 387


----------



## SyNiK4L

shawn1976 said:


> mixed bluesteel and mixer themes together with some of my own tweaks couldent decide on witch one to go with so i went with both
> 
> View attachment 695
> View attachment 696


love that theme


----------



## carolina gamecock




----------



## carolina gamecock

My new one..


----------



## Mmobley

This is a theme called Nextheme. Originally made by manup456. Ported to CM7 RC1.3 by me. Hug on these balls!
View attachment 492


----------



## poontab

Mmobley said:


> Hug on these balls!
> View attachment 832
> View attachment 833


I'll do more than that if you'll port it to the theme engine theme.apk! I loved that theme on CM6


----------



## Mmobley

It's being worked on over at XDA. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MasterTM




----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S




----------



## ras0787

jmotyka said:


>


I like that shop icon. Reminds me of earthbound for some reason lol


----------



## Lurch81

PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS!


could you link me to where you got your calendar and battery% etc under clock? pls and thx!


----------



## Lurch81

kgill7 said:


> Hi Guys, just want to start a screenshot thread over here on Rootz, so post your screens!
> 
> Heres my current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details


could you link me to where you got the date/day of the week widget? thanks!


----------



## lu270bro

Running this for about a week now.


----------



## lu270bro

Sorry wrong attachment that was from 2 weeks ago. Here is latest.
And sry about that icon in the left column at the bottom.... need one that says RootzWiki


----------



## Bindy

Some MattedBlues love:

















ADW EX, Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## MathewSK81

Go Launcher, simi clock widget


----------



## sixohtew

i would post mine for the inc2 but i just made it look completely stock aosp lol... im sure we all know what that looks like


----------



## Vacid

What theme is that? @lu270bro

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## lu270bro

"Vacid said:


> What theme is that? @lu270bro
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


Well, I kinda went Viking and pillaged about 4 or 5 themes till I had what I wanted. If. I can get this recompiling and .9png down I'm gonna make it into a theme.apk and release it. Based from steel blue, but not much of it left besides the. 9png stuff.


----------



## ras0787




----------



## Shiftyshadee

Mine.......
View attachment 619


----------



## em2drvr03

Mytouch 4g


----------



## rpz3.14




----------



## tllippert

rpz3.14 said:


>


Liken' the wallpaper, how about a link.. ty


----------



## kgill7

Details


----------



## rpz3.14

I got this from another person , who found it on some website that escapes me, but this link should work - just an upload to picasa...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAMo/Sh5RPr4HTyE/wallpaper-340615_edit0.jpg


----------



## Intoxikate

jmotyka said:


>


What theme is this? I like it!


----------



## Akajust1083

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Squigly

My little setup


----------



## litso

Intoxikate said:


> What theme is this? I like it!


Easy day with purity FS icons. Looks like an MClock mod also.


----------



## litso

Lurch81 said:


> could you link me to where you got your calendar and battery% etc under clock? pls and thx!


The text looks like it could be Minimal Text Widget from the market with the Neuropol font. The calendar could be an mClock mod, but it could very well be something else also.


----------



## poontab




----------



## gardobus

Nothing special but here is mine. This is actually OMFGB but it is using a theme engine APK and besides the battery bar, everything in the screenshots is doable on CM7. If that isn't cool I'll delete my post.

Lockscreen:










CM7 Theme: EasyDay
Widgetlocker theme: RightHanded
Clock: BobClockD3
Wallpaper: taken by me with Vignette.

Homescreen (only 1):










Launcher: ADW EX
CM7 Theme: EasyDay
Icons: Breathe
Clock: ClockQ
Wallpaper: Came with the Meizu theme


----------



## kgill7

Click the image below for details!


----------



## Admann

View attachment 736


here's my setup...main screen

SynErgy


----------



## djdarkknight96

*DARKGINGER:*


























*REDGINGER:*


































BOTH on the market!!! BlueGinger is not born yet but has been started!!!


----------



## kali77

today's


----------



## SyNiK4L

jmotyka said:


>


what theme is that?


----------



## PineTre3

Lurch81 said:


> could you link me to where you got your calendar and battery% etc under clock? pls and thx!


sorry for such a late response i forgot about this screenie thread haha, but the calender is a modded mClock and the battery percent and the day of the week is just minimalistic text


----------



## SmokeCrawler

Keeping it simple with the honeybread theme.


----------



## Stetsonaw

Shameless plug  Shots of my new theme, EpicBlue N Bold.


----------



## sarkozy

Seem to be the only one that likes that AOSP status bar. :tongue2:

Lol, well the green icons pretty much jump off the screen with the colors tweaked via voodoo control and the black background.


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS!!


----------



## Walter White

sarkozy said:


> Seem to be the only one that likes that AOSP status bar. :tongue2:
> 
> Lol, well the green icons pretty much jump off the screen with the colors tweaked via voodoo control and the black background.


I like! What icon pack are you using?


----------



## Walter White




----------



## sauronith

PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS!!


Do you mind telling me how to get that Ribbon Icon? I would appreciate it.


----------



## PineTre3

sauronith said:


> Do you mind telling me how to get that Ribbon Icon? I would appreciate it.


here you go! hit up the rep points


----------



## TheTyler0013

Current setup. Feels good. May not change for a while.


----------



## kgill7

Click the Image Below for Details!


----------



## hattrick

d3th metal said:


>


Which theme is this?


----------



## Walter White

hattrick said:


> Which theme is this?


Here you go!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.raidzero.RZ_Blue


----------



## hattrick

d3th metal said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.raidzero.RZ_Blue


Thanks and +rep


----------



## Walter White

hattrick said:


> Thanks and +rep


:grin:


----------



## Tone_Capone

Bindy said:


> Some MattedBlues love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADW EX, Beautiful Widgets.


Which adw theme are you using?


----------



## gardobus




----------



## davidnc

Nothing fancy so just my main screen(SpeedoBatteryMod) theme,with some notification bar tweeks turned on


----------



## Walter White

davidnc said:


> Nothing fancy so just my main screen(SpeedoBatteryMod) theme,with some notification bar tweeks turned on


Can I get that background please?


----------



## davidnc

Sure , Here ya go:smile3:


----------



## kali77

today


----------



## SomeGuyDude

GO Launcher with the Honeycomb theme, Glowbuster dock icons, some wallpaper off of Flikie, AnkeSans font, gTabSimi clock widget, ArcSwift CM7 theme.


----------



## gardobus

you caught the toast


----------



## Walter White

davidnc said:


> Sure , Here ya go:smile3:


Thank you sir! +rep!


----------



## Roon3y

Which theme is this? Goes to gardobus


----------



## gardobus

That one was Minimal Arrows by kgill7. I believe that one is in the market.


----------



## Shiftyshadee

*poof*


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## finch

I like all these, great stuff everyone!


----------



## kgill7

Nex has been released on the market!

Click the image below for more details!


----------



## itsTreyG

kgill7 said:


> Nex has been released on the market!
> 
> Click the image below for more details!


I was just on your blog and saw this preview. I was like 

Now its already on the market...downloading now!!

Edit: Just so you know, I was the first to download =)


----------



## kgill7

itsTreyG said:


> I was just on your blog and saw this preview. I was like
> 
> Now its already on the market...downloading now!!
> 
> Edit: Just so you know, I was the first to download =)


lol thanks!


----------



## itsTreyG

Here ya go kgill


----------



## kali77

View attachment 993


When adding a custom dock on ADW EX does anyone know how to remove the X's or +'s where you put apps.


----------



## gardobus

You could add the appdrawer to all the spots and change the icon to a transparent png.


----------



## kali77

gardobus said:


> You could add the appdrawer to all the spots and change the icon to a transparent png.


Thanks good idea, going to look for a transparent png.

View attachment 1014


----------



## gardobus

if you open a graphics program like GIMP, paint.net, Photoshop, etc and start a new image with a transparent background, you can just save it as a png.

For the smallest file size possible, just make a 1x1 transparent png.


----------



## JsinLegacy

gardobus said:


> You could add the appdrawer to all the spots and change the icon to a transparent png.


can always go into ADW settings and then UI Settings and then Main Dock.. then Main Dock Style and adjust how many icons you want to see there


----------



## kali77

True but you have to select at least one icon. They dont have an option for 0 icons on the dock in the settings. I dont want to see any on my dock.



JsinLegacy said:


> can always go into ADW settings and then UI Settings and then Main Dock.. then Main Dock Style and adjust how many icons you want to see there


----------



## carltonhimself

Just some black and white love on my G2X running nightlies..


----------



## kali77

Nice shots


----------



## gardobus

Well if you want no icons whatsoever just set the dock to 0 icons (extend desktop) and then set a gesture or the home button to bring up your drawer.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers

CM7 goodness. XD

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kali77

First real attempt at tweaking the framework, thanks to all who have helped, and inspired :android-smile: Still have some more work to do, but this is where I am at now.


----------



## litso

kali77 said:


> First real attempt at tweaking the framework, thanks to all who have helped, and inspired :android-smile: Still have some more work to do, but this is where I am at now.


Nice work man. What WL slider is that?


----------



## kali77

Thanks, it is the shadow_sense slider, here you go



litso said:


> Nice work man. What WL slider is that?


----------



## kali77




----------



## JsinLegacy

gardobus said:


> Well if you want no icons whatsoever just set the dock to 0 icons (extend desktop) and then set a gesture or the home button to bring up your drawer.


yessir... this would be the easiest way to do it ..


----------



## BlairAlton

kali77 said:


>


Looks nice man...Can I have your systemui.apk and framework.res.apk ? I wanna grab some of those notification bar icons


----------



## gardobus

I edited the smali to make the statusbar transparent but I'm not patient enough to center the clock and change icons and whatnot


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ChetRipley

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## johnny_funtime

View attachment 2299


Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## union1mc

Got the original idea from Manup456 UI Style MOD and adapted it to ADW ex, created the icons and tweaked the background. Still not quite finished, but close.


----------



## Stetsonaw

That. looks. epic.

Sent from 1885


----------



## Smcdo123

My dope set up 

Sent from my DX using Black RootzWiki


----------



## kgill7

Smcdo123 said:


> My dope set up
> 
> Sent from my DX using Black RootzWiki


yup its dope no doubt it


----------



## gardobus




----------



## Smcdo123

"kgill7 said:


> yup its dope no doubt it




Sent from my DX using Black RootzWiki


----------



## johnny_funtime




----------



## adizzy

Dueces


----------



## mbh87




----------



## crazy25000

Here is mine


----------



## PatHoge

"itsTreyG said:


> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Explain please!


----------



## mjforte

Here's mine!


----------



## mbh87




----------



## itsTreyG

"PatHoge said:


> Explain please!


If you are referring to my last post the theme is Dueces found on this site by kgill. Icons are Signa icons. I believe I got that from this site too. Minimalistic text for the date and month. I used a custom font for that. ADW launcher and also changed the system font.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Stetsonaw

It's not a homescreen, but it IS a CM7 Screenshot!


----------



## sandfreak

View attachment 2086


I'll participate.


----------



## gardobus

So many notifications


----------



## PatHoge

itsTreyG said:


> If you are referring to my last post the theme is Dueces found on this site by kgill. Icons are Signa icons. I believe I got that from this site too. Minimalistic text for the date and month. I used a custom font for that. ADW launcher and also changed the system font.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Sweet, thanks. How did you install the icons?
BTW, I'm on CM7. Looks like they may only be for MIUI...?


----------



## itsTreyG

"PatHoge said:


> Sweet, thanks. How did you install the icons?
> BTW, I'm on CM7. Looks like they may only be for MIUI...?


I'm on CM7 too. Use Desktop Visualizer to apply the icons.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kalasbralla

CM7 / GO Launcher / Minimalistic Text


----------



## Shiftyshadee

CM7, ADW, Glass Rings Tribute ADW theme by @JaiThemes


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Nothing fancy for me, and I haven't worked on it in quite a while.


----------



## zackandethan

Here is mine for now


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## tattude

"zackandethan said:


> Here is mine for now


Link to your wallpaper please and thank you!! 
Love it!


----------



## zackandethan

"tattude said:


> Link to your wallpaper please and thank you!!
> Love it!


Hear is the wallpaper . Cant remember is i got it from zedge or backrounds .


----------



## tattude

"zackandethan said:


> Hear is the wallpaper . Cant remember is i got it from zedge or backrounds .


SWEET!! thanks again


----------



## midnight assassin

crazy25000 said:


> Here is mine


Hey crazy, what icon pack and launcher are you using?


----------



## Melvinchng

Here is mine.

Nexus S


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS


----------



## joshuauy

PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS


How did you get the 4-icon dock and screen indicator above it on lpp? (I clicked on your "details" link already)

If the dock is just a custom image, how do you deal with linking 4 apps on a 5 app dock?


----------



## PineTre3

joshuauy said:


> How did you get the 4-icon dock and screen indicator above it on lpp? (I clicked on your "details" link already)
> 
> If the dock is just a custom image, how do you deal with linking 4 apps on a 5 app dock?


i use photoshop (or you could use gimp) to put the icons, dock, and page indicators on the wallpaper and use transparent icons. i also use "multi picture live wallpaper" app


----------



## one_love_420

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuauy

"PineTre3 said:


> i use photoshop (or you could use gimp) to put the icons, dock, and page indicators on the wallpaper and use transparent icons. i also use "multi picture live wallpaper" app


So is there kind of a funny gap in between where the center icon should be for the 5 icon lpp dock?

Thanks for getting back to me though.


----------



## itsTreyG

"PineTre3 said:


> i use photoshop (or you could use gimp) to put the icons, dock, and page indicators on the wallpaper and use transparent icons. i also use "multi picture live wallpaper" app


That is pure genius and I would have never thought of that.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adizzy

Here's mine


----------



## kgill7

adizzy said:


> Here's mine


interesting statusbar you got there, and nice setup!


----------



## adizzy

"kgill7 said:


> interesting statusbar you got there, and nice setup!


Sent you pm


----------



## PineTre3

joshuauy said:


> So is there kind of a funny gap in between where the center icon should be for the 5 icon lpp dock?
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me though.


well i kept the middle icon my app drawer icon so i just click in between the 2 center icons for that but the icons are 90x90 so there isn't too much of an offset


----------



## PineTre3

itsTreyG said:


> That is pure genius and I would have never thought of that.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


can't take credit for that idea, Taine0 was the mastermind behind that


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## villae81

Here's mine


----------



## adizzy

This week


----------



## jocelyn

My own custom, (currently unreleased) personal/private LPP widgets and CM7 theme, almost completely stock gingerbread, mostly to theme widgets and correct third party apps not having v9/gb style stat icons, menu icons, etc.










I also animated the sync icon and GPS signal icons with the t-mo theme engine.
crappy gifs of the sync animations:
















Along with theming the default keyboard the way I like it too (also done with the theme engine)


----------



## jimmithy

My current homescreen.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Boss

View attachment 3002

Go launcher EX


----------



## villae81

Heres mine again


----------



## jimmithy

Mine for now.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kgill7

Click The Image Below For More Details!


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Here is my current setup.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Maizekidstill81 said:


> Here is my current setup.


 sick!


----------



## kgill7

Ilest For CM7 Released on The App Market!


----------



## poontab




----------



## jaydubbs

kgill7 said:


> Ilest For CM7 Released on The App Market!


How do you get your clock to be centered?


----------



## jaydubbs

jocelyn said:


> My own custom, (currently unreleased) personal/private LPP widgets and CM7 theme, almost completely stock gingerbread, mostly to theme widgets and correct third party apps not having v9/gb style stat icons, menu icons, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also animated the sync icon and GPS signal icons with the t-mo theme engine.
> crappy gifs of the sync animations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with theming the default keyboard the way I like it too (also done with the theme engine)


Awesome! Please release your theme and mods!


----------



## kgill7

jaydubbs said:


> How do you get your clock to be centered?


with cm7 theme patcher


----------



## Bindy




----------



## LakerFam0824

My screens for the Halloween spirit...

View attachment 3524


----------



## 1CubeSolver

"Bindy said:


> Pictures


What theme is that?


----------



## johnny_funtime

Love that theme care to share?


----------



## kgill7

For Details Click The Image Below!


----------



## poontab




----------



## MathewSK81

CM7 on my HP Touchpad. Go Launcher & Beautiful Widgets.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## adizzy

This week.


----------



## jimmithy

What I have at the moment.

Sent from the little robot in my pocket using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TiffG

Here is mine


----------



## watson387

This is what I have going on for Hallowe'en:

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## poontab




----------



## villae81

Changed a few things around


----------



## poontab




----------



## jimmithy

What icons are you using?

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## Abu-7abash

jimmithy said:


> What icons are you using?
> 
> Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


I second this

Sent from my Atrix 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Abu-7abash

poontab said:


>


What's that theme?

Sent from my Atrix 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab

jimmithy said:


> What's that theme?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix 4g using Tapatalk


[CM7/Market]-Yeah,-well-this-is-just-like,-your-new-theme,-man.-[Prash]


----------



## Abu-7abash

Thanks for sharing









Sent from my Atrix 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm

Droid Incredible 2 CM7 + ICS 1.6 Theme
Widget Locker
Phantom Music Controls
Alien Shapes Live Wallpaper Random 6 Favorites
GO Launcher EX
Fancy Widgets Pro (Metal Tech Glossy Clock Skin and VOS Brushed Metal Weather Skin)


----------



## ChuggTex

SmokeCrawler said:


> Keeping it simple with the honeybread theme.


What Icon Pack is that? LOVE the music icon!


----------



## Mattyb1085

Ice Cream Sandwich Theme by ZduneX25
[Launcher Pro - ADW] Signa Icon Pack by unseenvision


----------

